# [Heisec] HTTP Strict Transport Security als Internet-Standard



## Newsfeed (21 November 2012)

Das neue RFC 6797 beschreibt die HTTPS-Sicherung HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS), das Angriffe auf verschlüsselte HTTP-Verbindungen erschwert. Gegen einige der im RFC beschriebenen Attacken braucht es aber trotz HSTS noch weitere Maßnahmen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

